# 35 year service gift (pen) for co-worker



## TimR (Aug 27, 2014)

When we hit these milestones (30/35/40+), our company has you choose from various gifts in a catalog, but it's not as personal as something like a handmade gift. I'll also add some laser engraving to the box it will go in, but I like to leave engraving off the pen itself. Personal choice.
The pen is a Navigator in Black Titanium. The wood is cherry, walnut (x2), and maple, 100 segments.

One of our local turners did a demo last week on the process for making this blank. It's not too terrible once you have a small sled made for your table saw to cut the blanks into even thicknesses. Glue up 4 half-inch square blanks to form a big blank, long enough to allow for length of pen tubes plus kerf loss from your saw. Drill them out, then stack and glue them on the tube with however much indexing you want. I just eyeballed it, and it came out pretty well. I used tightbond, which is forgiving on the time to final clamping. Took me about 5 minutes or so for each tube.

By the way, I just posted a thread on free gradient paper. http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/c...ient-paper-for-small-stuff.16653/#post-202702
This pic was taken using that paper (sheet 3) on 11x17. The pic quality ain't so hot because its using my camera phone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 27, 2014)

I like it nice work!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2014)

That's really nice. And a lot of work too I know.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 27, 2014)

Awesome pen Tim! Thats a great gesture. Most companies do to appreciate those kind of milestones anymore. Thats why they don't het as many

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 27, 2014)

WAy cool Tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2014)

Certainly not your ordinary pen. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks great from here.
What finish did you use for the Satin finish?
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 28, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Looks great from here.
> What finish did you use for the Satin finish?
> Nicely done.
> 
> Les


The finish is CA followed by tripoli wheel buff . No waxing.


----------



## Wes Murphy (Aug 28, 2014)

Great job. Really special.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

